# Can't upload BIOS (R9 290X)



## tiptop (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm not sure where to post exactly so sorry if it's a wrong section. The problem is I can't upload a BIOS for my R9 290X Vapor-X to the database. GPU-Z reports:






But all I can see is this page, and I don't see any Vapor-X BIOSes at all.





What am I doing wrong? Do I have to use some magic trick to see that hidden 161499.rom file as well as other Vapor-X BIOSes?


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 26, 2014)

You're trying to upload an R9 290 BIOS not an R9 290X BIOS so it might already be there because W1zz had a Vapor-X R9 290 review sample


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 26, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> You're trying to upload an R9 290 BIOS not an R9 290X BIOS so it might already be there because W1zz had a Vapor-X R9 290 review sample


According to the amount of Shaders it a 290X in my books


----------



## tiptop (Oct 26, 2014)

*buildzoid*, do you really think I'm that stupid?  I'm totally aware what card I own.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 26, 2014)

tiptop said:


> *buildzoid*, do you really think I'm that stupid?  I'm totally aware what card I own.


Yes I do think so because the R9-290X Vapor-X has a core clock of 1080mhz not 1030mhz.
EDIT: Shit sorry didn't know there's a 1030mhz model of the card

EDIT 2: W1zz has to approve a BIOS before it gets in the database so maybe someone already uploaded but W1zz hasn't approved it yet.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 26, 2014)

Get the same with XFX DD 1050 too as it's not listed on their and all so cannot upload it too.


----------



## tiptop (Oct 29, 2014)

And... W1zz just keeps silence? Wonderful. Totally bizarre situation where I just can't find the reason behind all this shit.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 29, 2014)

Relax man, swearing at other members, or doing it in general is not going to get results faster for you.

@W1zzard is a very busy guy, he doesn't just sit around all day eating cheesy poofs and looking at BIOS files, he has this site to run and maintain, he has reviews to do, and there is a line a mile long of hookers he still needs to see 

Then again he may not have even seen this thread, but since I tagged him with the "@ UserNameHere" (no space when using it) feature, he should get a message to check here, and hopefully he can upload the file and point you to it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2014)

Because ya know w1zzard is at every members beck and call.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 29, 2014)

if the board is a reference board then its not gonna let you upload it because the reference bios is already in with a matching checksum so you can simply grab any reference bios and it *should* work
o and check the attitude at the door I have enough attitude for all of TPU don't need anymoar


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> if the board is a reference board then its not gonna left you upload it because the reference bios is already in with a matching checksum
> o and check the attitude at the door I have enough attitude for all of TPU don't need anymoar



Exactly the card may be diffirent but the bios is not.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2014)

All BIOSes that get uploaded need to be manually checked because users make a lot of errors.

I’m quite slow with checking and the backlog is huge. If you need a specific BIOS let me know and I’ll make it public.

(on my way to bed right now, will read the whole thread tomorrow)


----------



## tiptop (Oct 29, 2014)

sneekypeet, I wasn't swearing at other members, I was referring to this situation which seemed strange to me because BIOSes for the cards released in 04/2014 still aren't in the DB while BIOSes for 970/980's were added almost instantly upon their release.

W1zzard, thanks for the answer, now I'm a bit more relieved.  Please check BIOSes for the two models of this card: 11226-10-40G (1030/5300) and 11226-09-40G (1080/5640), they both have Legacy and UEFI firmware (if I'm not asking too much).


----------



## OutOfStep (Nov 4, 2014)

tiptop said:


> W1zzard, thanks for the answer, now I'm a bit more relieved.  Please check BIOSes for the two models of this card: 11226-10-40G (1030/5300) and 11226-09-40G (1080/5640), they both have Legacy and UEFI firmware (if I'm not asking too much).



Hi tiptop, could you please upload the BIOSes somewhere? I'd like to try them on my unlocked 290 Vapor-X. Thanks!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2014)

He can do a dump to his desktop, he then needs to zip it, then send you a conversation message with the zip file attached.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2014)

That BIOS is now public (http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/161499/sapphire-r9290x-4096-140416.html)

I also added all other R9 290X BIOSes that were uploaded


----------



## OutOfStep (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for uploading! The BIOS seems somewhat flawed though as it benches like 290 non-X. All the numbers like shaders seem correct.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 5, 2014)

OutOfStep said:


> Thanks for uploading! The BIOS seems somewhat flawed though as it benches like 290 non-X. All the numbers like shaders seem correct.


Benching in what?  what scores do you get and what is the rest of your system specs?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2014)

The bios is definitely for a 290X


----------



## OutOfStep (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's my system:

http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-466375

I only ran it through Furmark 1080 present benchmark to check for artefacts - I got around 70fps on average which is about the same as my default 290 non-X Vapor-x Bios. It does show the 2816 shaders etc., so it is for 290x but does not behave that way. With these two

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151536/sapphire-r9290x-4096-131212.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152284/asus-r9290x-4096-131206.html

I get around 85 fps on average and around 90fps if clocked to 1100/1400.

Well, tried again and now it does work - weird but fine with me 
Is that 11226-09-40G (1080/5640) BIOS tiptop mentioned available as well? Thank you very much!


----------



## tiptop (Nov 5, 2014)

*W1zzard*, thanks a lot for uploading! Finally!  Unfortunately, my primary target (11226-09) still couldn't be found anywhere...

*OutOfStep*, interesting... Are you sure that just by using a 290X BIOS you can get extra 15+ FPS on a 290 non-X? AFAIK, 290 and 290X are different on a physical level: 2816 vs 2560 shaders, etc.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 5, 2014)

He owns both cards I think hence his comparison.


----------



## OutOfStep (Nov 5, 2014)

I own a non-X which is flashable to a 290X. The shaders are unlocked. There's a lot info around on how to check if your card is unlockable.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 5, 2014)

A bit like the old 6950 to 6970 thing, although back then I flashed to 6970 and it worked fine but it never really gave me true 6970 performance but that is only because I overclock and there was very little headroom after the flash without really jumping up on the volts.


----------

